# Amrit Rass In Sikhism



## terminator (Nov 27, 2009)

*Amrit Dhara or Amrti Rass – Drip of Nector.

*To enjoy that nector (love of God) leave this taste (attachments).
Once you enjoy the honey (Naam),
You will discard this drink (Maya).
Kabir (342-7)

_Eh rass chhadae ouh rassu aavaa
Ouh rass peeaa eh rassu nahi bhaavaa_
Kabir (342-7)

Amrit dhara – A trickle of Amrit. Amrit dhara is also known as Amrit-Rass, Amrit or simply Rass. Its source is the Tenth-Door (Dassam-Dwar) located at top of the head (claimed to be seat of God in the body). From there, it trickles on to the palate, tongue, and gives its sweet taste.

Rass mean essence. It is said to be honey like sweet (treacle). Perhaps, it is enjoyment of the state of absolute oneness with the lord, which is expressed as the sweetest of all. In fact, its real import is to enjoy oneness (Leenth) with Jaap of Naam. It is getting immersed into Naam-Jaap is too enjoy oneness or enjoying it. Leenth, deep absorption is the Rass (enjoyment, joy) and it may be with Naam, Gurbani, Kirtan, Simran, or with the thoughts of God. This is the spiritual thing, but it may be there in its physical form of taste, depending on the faith one has in it.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 27, 2009)

IS this for the "body" or the Spirit ??
Amrit,,,,Naam rass..and then TONGUE is used to TASTE IT..like Honey..salt..bitter gourd ???

Naam Rass..Amrit..is the FEEL GOOD FEELING one gets when the GURBANI is APPLIED in our Daily Lives.
ACTING the TRUTH..the SATNAM by being TRUTHFUL in daily ACTIONS gives the Feel Good sweet taste..and that "taste" is NOT PHYSICAL..but of the MANN.:happysingh:


----------



## terminator (Nov 27, 2009)

I didn't know that, I think you are right,
thank you very much for the clarification.


----------



## biral (Nov 27, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> IS this for the "body" or the Spirit ??
> Amrit,,,,Naam rass..and then TONGUE is used to TASTE IT..like Honey..salt..bitter gourd ???
> 
> Naam Rass..Amrit..is the FEEL GOOD FEELING one gets when the GURBANI is APPLIED in our Daily Lives.
> ACTING the TRUTH..the SATNAM by being TRUTHFUL in daily ACTIONS gives the Feel Good sweet taste..and that "taste" is NOT PHYSICAL..but of the MANN.:happysingh:



you are completely wrong my friend go knee deep into the guru granth sahib and youll realize its actually physical very few people know about and fewer experience it why do u think it is translated to ambrosial nectar in english ambrosial means unexplainable taste


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Nov 27, 2009)

biral said:


> you are completely wrong my friend go knee deep into the guru granth sahib and youll realize its actually physical very few people know about and fewer experience it why do u think it is translated to ambrosial nectar in english ambrosial means unexplainable taste



Biral ji,

Guru fateh.

Pardon my ignorance, but would you be kind enough to explain what you mean in lay man's terms with some examples from SGGS so I can understand what you are trying to convey? 

By elaborating yourself, you can help us learn from you.

Thanks & regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## biral (Nov 27, 2009)

sure tejwant its funny my dad actually has experienced it and he tells every1 his story and very few people believe him...actually how it is described in the guru granth sahib ji is exactly the same way my dad has experienced it....first of all it gets translated to ambrosial nectar n ambrosial means unexplainable taste when i ask my dad how it tastes he says i cant explain it sweeter than ne food or drink my dad says it comes up ur spines to ur head then trickles to ur tongue the feeling is euphoria u get fearless strength and high at the same time and money girls attachments have no effect on u...i dont have the exact quote but i remember a line where guru granth sahib ji says saint soilders angels mortal are all searching for the nectar

quotes from guru granth sahib ji
"Softly and gently, drop by drop, the Ambrosial Nectar trickles down" pg.74
"Their minds and bodies are absorbed in meditation on the Name of God; they drink in the Lord's Ambrosial Nectar" pg.81 (my dad is doing simran all day )
"In the Society of the Saints, you shall taste the treasure of the Ambrosial Nectar".Pg.91
(my dad got the nectar after meeting a saint for the first time just from his darshan my previously faithless dad had become filled with devotion did a request for his alcoholism the saint said for some people it may take a week or month but for you youll stop by tommorw because you have alot of devotion next day my dad never drank again and 3 days later my dad started feeling high but had not drank for 3 days and he asked the saint whats happening the saint said you have a 24/7 high of god ! but this is not even the nectar that came after it doesn't come continuously but when it comes its much more of an high compared to the 24/7 high my dad received it the guru granth sahib ji it says it  god give his nectar to keep his sikhs in check so they dont go astray and same thing with my dad it happens every now n then but the 24/7 high stays he said hes done crack heroin  but nothing compares to gods high. 
"They chant the Ambrosial Name with their tongues day and night; their minds and bodies are satisfied by this Amrit."pg 118

"I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice, to those Gurmukhs who drink in this Ambrosial Nectar. The tongue tastes the essence, and remains forever imbued with the Lord's Love, intuitively singing the Glorious Praises of the Lord"pg 119
"The Immaculate Ambrosial Nectar is obtained from the Guru. When selfishness and conceit are eradicated from within, then there is no attachment to Maya."pg 121
"the Ambrosial Nectar is found within the home of your own being"pg 598
"The treasure of the Beloved Naam is within the True Guru; in His Mercy, he pours the Ambrosial Nectar into my mouth"pg605

"O Beloved, and the Lord's Ambrosial Nectar is on their tongue"p.636
"in the Society of the Holy Saints, and be absorbed in the Lord's Name"p.643

(yes you probably need a saint or sat guru to bless you with the nectar but you may
have met true saints before but do you have the devotion for a saint which leads to the nectar and salvation 
only happens with gods grace so i suggest you to ask god for the same thing guru granth sahib ji suggests you to ask is the soceity of the saints where you will swim across!


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Nov 27, 2009)

biral said:


> sure tejwant its funny my dad actually has experienced it and he tells every1 his story and very few people believe him...actually how it is described in the guru granth sahib ji is exactly the same way my dad has experienced it....first of all it gets translated to ambrosial nectar n ambrosial means unexplainable taste when i ask my dad how it tastes he says i cant explain it sweeter than ne food or drink my dad says it comes up ur spines to ur head then trickles to ur tongue the feeling is euphoria u get fearless strength and high at the same time and money girls attachments have no effect on u...i dont have the exact quote but i remember a line where guru granth sahib ji says saint soilders angels mortal are all searching for the nectar
> 
> quotes from guru granth sahib ji
> "Softly and gently, drop by drop, the Ambrosial Nectar trickles down" pg.74
> ...



Naam jap is the sweetest of all the 'Ras' .Yes, it is physical first but over a period of time it goes to mind. It is transitory in the beginning and remains for only few minutes but if one practices the 'word' ,as one deems fit, one gets intoxicated for quite some time. I am only a beginner but enjoy the company of 'Naam' and for me it is 'waheguru'. 

It all happened in some minutes, there was a strong urge to pratice 'waheguru' while I was in gurudwara. 

I came back and started chanting in low pitch 'waheguru' and there was no going back. I do not understand much of Gurbani. But for me entire bani is all but Nam-jap and on 'waheguru'. 

There is nothing better than this. Nothing can ever be....

I know, Respected/Dear Tejwant ji, that you are a practitioner for quite some time and must have tasted the essence, a person like you can never miss it if a fool like me can taste it you deserve still the better...sharing some experiences with you. Yes, I still feel highs and lows ,may be my practice needs improvement but with passage of time ,I am hopeful, it would be still better.

Waheguru Mehar kare jeo...

With luv and regards!!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Nov 28, 2009)

biral said:


> sure tejwant its funny my dad actually has experienced it and he tells every1 his story and very few people believe him...actually how it is described in the guru granth sahib ji is exactly the same way my dad has experienced it....first of all it gets translated to ambrosial nectar n ambrosial means unexplainable taste when i ask my dad how it tastes he says i cant explain it sweeter than ne food or drink my dad says it comes up ur spines to ur head then trickles to ur tongue the feeling is euphoria u get fearless strength and high at the same time and money girls attachments have no effect on u...i dont have the exact quote but i remember a line where guru granth sahib ji says saint soilders angels mortal are all searching for the nectar
> 
> quotes from guru granth sahib ji
> "Softly and gently, drop by drop, the Ambrosial Nectar trickles down" pg.74
> ...



Biral ji,

Guru Fateh.

Thanks for sharing your dad's experience. I am glad that he has found the real Amrit in Gurbani after going through different landscapes and horizons of his life.

Your post indicates that Sikhi is the journey of the individual which I happen to agree with  wholeheartedly. We all carry our own spiritual torches on this Sikhi Marg. It is a personal experience that can not be shared no matter how we describe it. It is Gungei di mithai that only an individual can experience.

Having said that  and the way you have explained your dad's life, I am a bit puzzled about  you not sharing your own experience  on this Sikhi marg, yet you objected to when Gyani ji shared his.

Here is what Gyani ji said:




> Originally Posted by *Gyani Jarnail Singh*
> 
> 
> _IS this for the "body" or the Spirit ??
> ...


Following is your comment where you have judged him in a manner that contradicts what you explained about your dad's journey:

"you are completely wrong my friend go knee deep into the guru granth sahib and youll realize its actually physical very few people know about and fewer experience it why do u think it is translated to ambrosial nectar in english ambrosial means unexplainable taste."

1.How do you know that Gyani ji has not gone through the similar experience as your dad's?

2.Why is your dad's journey better than Gyani ji's in your opinion when it is the journey of the individual?

3.How do you know that Gyani ji has not "gone knee deep into SGGS" (your words)?

I happen to agree with Gyani ji. If I am not mistaken, you did not give yourself enough time to understand what Gyani ji said in his post and jumped to conclusions.

Please do not take me wrong, I am not trying to defend Gyani ji. He is very much capable of doing that by himself through his own Sikhi journey which he shares almost daily in this forum.

Sikhi is not only about "feel good" but  "do good" and do good can not happen by parroting Gurbani no matter how often or how loudly one does it. Simran, Naam, Jap do not mean parroting Gurbani.

In Jap, Guru Nanak Dev ji says:

_Gaviaey, suniaey, munn rukhiaey bhao, dukh purhar sukh ghar lae jaey_.

I would like your indulgence so we can both try to understand just one verse out of many in the 1429 pages of SGGS.

No matter how many millions of times we repeat the above verse, if we do not understand the message so that we can put it into practice in our lives, then it is all in vain.

Our Gurus were visionaries. The reason they wrote Gurbani into poetic/musical form is worth exploring so that we can understand this wonderful idea. All 3 Semitic religious books The Torah, The Bible, The Quran are in the prose form. In fact the Talibans who belong to Islam forbade any kind of music because according to them music is anti Islamic teachings.

Music plays a very important part in Sikhi. In fact it is the cornerstone of Sikhi. SGGS is full of verses which encourage us to sing the praises of Ik Ong Kaar. Music  makes us break our inner walls that we build within. It makes us burst out of the bubble that we dwell in. It makes us come out of our self created cocoons.Last but not the least it makes us straighten ourselves from the fetal position we spend our lives in so that we can stand up, out, and ready to embrace the world. As you may be very well aware that one can not embrace anything/anyone when one lives one's life in a fetal position. 

In other words, music makes us defenseless by making us crumble the walls of our inner fortresses, so that we can become honest and truthful and begin to savour living with full of life.

_Gaviaey, suniaey, munn rukhiaey bhao, dukh purhar sukh ghar lae jaey_.

So, while singing the beautiful Shabad, we have found the connection and we feel good about it. Even our body starts moving along both from the inside and the outside, hence creating the Gurmat dance for each of us. Now, if we just keep on singing which is making us feel good and do not try to grasp the meaning of the Shabad then this "high" may last even much less than the "heroine high" your dad used to go through.

Then Guru Nanak says, listen to the message, grasp it, study it and understand it so that it can be practiced in our lives. This is the only way we, as Sikhs are capable of breeding goodness within which we can share with others. This is the only way we can find tools to confront all odds and be at peace with ourselves no matter how many negative forces we are in battle with. This is what Sikhi is about.

Biral ji and Twinkle ji,

Parroting may make us feel good for a little while but if  does not create the springboard to do good which is the foundation of Sikhi. Only by studying, understanding and using the tools attained through Gurbani, a Sikh begins this beautiful journey.

In closing, let's savour our individual journeys on this Sikhi marg and share our experiences rather than imposing them unto others by second guessing fellow Sikhs who are also on the same path but may be at a different milestone which is only known to Ik Ong Kaar.

This is true Amrit rass. Rest is all lip service.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## biral (Nov 28, 2009)

me personally i dont do simran or read any gurbani i only do seva only because for like a year i did the third eye mediataion and now if i do simran or read my head starts hurting i asked my saint what to do he said stop focusing on the third eye and just do seva and just do simran when ur working or whatever but dont sit down and focus  .... im just so grateful im able to serve a true saint how many times does it says in the sggs that serving the saint you receive everything i remember a line where it said the saints feet or pools of ambrosial nectar i even asked my saint if i could every get the same thing my dad has he said ya i could give it no promblem i wus shocked and asked if i could get it in this life he said yes no problem then he told me to come back tommorw and he would tell me what to do to get it i never went back the next day but  i guess he would say seva simran sat sangat ....once some guy asked the same question if he could get the same thing my dad has the saint said some people get it right away while for others it may take time. but once you get the nectar you have basically met god  because once the saint told my dad the path to god is really hard and long but you have basically met god


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 28, 2009)

biral ji

I hope this is not too personal a question. For the sake of giving us more background for your comments, would you share the name of your guru with us? Or maybe you are alking about a spiritual teacher when you say guru. As you probably know the Tat Khalsa perspective is that Sri Guru Granth Sahib is the only guru. If you have a different understanding, then to know the tradition you follow would make the conversation easier to follow.


----------



## biral (Nov 28, 2009)

my guru is sat guru baba ram singh ji giarmee wale but sri guru granth sahib ji is also my guru but baba ji showed me to guru granth sahib so hes my guru . In katha baba jis son who is also a saint said if you dont remember the guru , the guru doesnt mind but god does because the guru was the one who showed you to god in the first place. I know the tenth guru said sggs is the last guru but the sggs also says therese no difference between the saint sat guru and god


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 28, 2009)

biral ji

Thanks for answering straight-up. I appreciate it. Though I still do not understand your/his tradition, as the concept of teacher/brahamgyani is different. We do not think of spiritual teachers as the same as "Guru."


----------



## biral (Nov 28, 2009)

hes not just a spiritual teacher he is actual living sat guru pooron (complete) guru so he is my physical teacher but spiritual guru as well


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 28, 2009)

biral ji

Thanks for the clarification -- is Sat Baba Ram Singh ji of the Namdhari panth? and the reason I am asking is that a few weeks back we were interested in posting more about Namdhari beliefs in a comprehensive way. Trying to get the focus away from the history to the current day experiences and realities of Namdhari people.


----------



## biral (Nov 28, 2009)

no thats a different one hes from moga punjabg


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 28, 2009)

OK - Thanks. There is a Sat Baba Ram Singh in Auburn Canada. That is why I was asking.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Nov 29, 2009)

Biral ji,

Guru Fateh.

I was expecting a response from you regarding my questions. I hope you do that.

Thanks for sharing that you believe in a Deh Guru whom you call a saint "i asked my saint" ( your words). 

It seems your dad believes in the same thing as well. "once the saint told my dad the path to god is really hard and long but you have basically met god". (your words).

If one has to " meet god" then this god is not omnipresent.Gurbani shows us  Ik Ong Kaar's omnipresence in many verses of the SGGS. We read it everyday during Nitnem. In Shabad Hazare, Guru Sahib says:

Merei Laal jio, Tera ant nah janhah. Tun jal, thulh maheehal, bhar  pur leena, Tun apei sarab samanah.

My beloved Ik Ong Kaar, you are infinite and present both in organic and in inorganic form. You are the Creative Energy that is in all and everything.

Your explanation even gets better. You call your Saint- Deh Guru- Sat Guru, *"hes not just a spiritual teacher he is actual living sat guru pooron (complete) guru so he is my physical teacher but spiritual guru as well".*

Now, let me get back to your  post  to Gyani ji which started my response.



> *you are completely wrong my friend go knee deep into the guru granth sahib and youll realize its actually physical very few people know about and fewer experience it why do u think it is translated to ambrosial nectar in english ambrosial means unexplainable taste*


I think you should heed to this advice first before asking others to do it. If you had gone knee deep yourself in the SGGS, our ONLY GURU,  then you would have found that our Gurus called SATGURU only to  IK ONG KAAR. To no one else. They did not call each other Satgurus. They did not praise each other either nor did they give themselves any title. In fact they only gave themselves numbers. 

The reason for this is that Sikhi is  not about Me-ism which is cultivated a lot by many Sant Babas, Saints and others and most of them are charlatans and they come in dime a dozen. 

Let us remind ourselves as often as possible that Sikhi is about the ONE that is in ALL, no exception and  SGGS is our ONLY GURU.

So, what you practice is not Sikhi according to SGGS, our ONLY GURU. There is nothing wrong with following other paths, faiths, people. Sikhi is not judgmental but while following some Sant Baba and  calling it a Sikhi Marg is not only trying to insult our Gurus, SGGS, our ONLY GURU, but also Sikhi itself. 

However, do  not worry,all these three are Nirmal. So your calling the path you have chosen, a Sikhi path can not blemish them but it says a lot more about you and your "Satguru".

This is one more brand of Snakeoil by someone one who loves to call himself Satguru and/or adores to be called as such, NOT Amrit Rass which Gurbani talks about in SGGS, our ONLY GURU.

Enjoy your journey whichever it may be but it can not be called Sikhi no matter how much you try it.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## biral (Dec 1, 2009)

well thats ur opinion but guru granth sahib ji says there no difference between saint, guru and god and i never said im sikhi ...religion is made by humans sggs says god has no religion no path is wrong but i believe in god and i take knowledge from sikhism hinduism Buddhism islam christianity scriptures and most ppl call themselves sikhs but trust me most of you aint i only know one and thats my dad who has true devotion and saints are true sikhs ....we are nothing i am nothing i ask god to bless with me just a drop of my dads devotion


----------



## arshi (Dec 1, 2009)

Biral Ji

You forgot Judaism and Zoroastrianism and few others! 

When you started on this thread you invited comments like the ones Tejwant Ji gave. Many of us would have felt the same way as Tejwant Ji. I am not here defending him as he will do so, gallantly, himself, but when you write: _“most ppl call themselves sikhs but trust me most of you aint i only know one and thats my dad who has true devotion and saints are true Sikhs”, _you are ‘spitting venom’, you are overstepping your boundaries which merits an equally strong reply. Frankly, I found your comments insulting.

Had you confined your comments to Tejwant ji only, I wouldn’t have bothered but your comments ‘most of you aint’ was particularly hurtful.

If you feel the way you do about your dad then what on earth are you doing here! Just stay focused on his illustrious feet. My excuse for being here is that I am an out and out devotee of Guru Nanak and his nine successors and the Essence of their Teachings in the form of Jagdi Jyot Guru Granth Sahib ji. Where ever there is talk of Nanak I am fully justified for being there – but what is your excuse? You have your Super Guru, your have your super guide in your dad – so why bother posting on this site – although I agree it is a free world – therefore, I hope you do not mind the free expression of my thoughts. 

Rajinder Singh ‘Arshi’


----------

